# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  Frog Day 2011- NYC (May 14th) OFFICIAL

## Widmad27

A Happy Holiday season to you all.

It's official! Frog Day is back in NYC for 2011 and will be on Saturday May 14.
Our goal is to have an even better show and sale than in 2007. Thanks to
everyone who attended and contributed to making Frog Day 2007 such a big 
success

It is scheduled to take place at the Snug Harbor Cultural Center in Staten
Island, NY.
Snug Harbor Cultural Center and Botanical Garden

For anyone interested in attending please visit
American Frog Day 2011

The hotel will be the Comfort Inn on Staten Island
Staten Island New York hotels, Comfort Inn hotel near Staten Island Ferry, Staten Island NY

The rooms are $90 per night for a double Queen bed. (Please make your 
reservation by April 13th and let them know you are there for "American Frog 
Day"). The hotel is ~7 miles from the show Venue, unfortunately there are not many Hotels on Staten Island. However it is a brand new hotel, at a great rate for the NYC area and we will be providing shuttle bus service from the hotel to the venue the entire day of the show. (The Hotel used in 2007 has since closed)

We will be adding a lot of information in the coming weeks including speaker
info, hotels, vendor information and things to do.

A seminar series, dinner, and benefit Auction is being planned for Saturday
night after the show and sale. Check back for updates on
speakers and cost.

If you are interested in vending please email fd2011@frogday.org with the
subject line "Frog Day 2011- Vendor" with your email address, what you would
like to vend and any other contact information. We are working on having
online registration for Frog Day vendors

Please email me if you are interested in giving a workshop/talk or 
volunteering in any capacity before/during the
show and sale.

Thanks, hope to see you there!

Matthew Mirabello and the Frog Day 2011 Team

----------


## bshmerlie

Anyone going? John, it would be really cool to have a frog forum Booth.

----------


## John Clare

I will likely attend but as to a booth, I'm not sure yet.  I've thought about it and I will give it some more thought.

----------


## RikoAustria

I'll be there for sure! A Frog Forum booth isnt a bad idea at all! Go for it John!

----------


## bshmerlie

If it helps.. I'll pay for the booth if you can get some senior members volunteer to man the booth during the event and maybe even have a member locally bring a cool display tank or two.

----------


## lnaminneci

That sounds awesome John!   :Frog Smile: 
Wish we had something like this on the WEST Coast!  

~Lesley

----------


## John Clare

> If it helps.. I'll pay for the booth if you can get some senior members volunteer to man the booth during the event and maybe even have a member locally bring a cool display tank or two.


That's very good of you.  I think we can organize someone to man the booth but I'm not sure about display tanks.  Anyone have any ideas or want to volunteer?

----------


## bshmerlie

John if you give the go ahead I'll book it and that will give us six months to get organized. I can bring a lap top to show off our website.  We can print up flyers.  It would also be a good place to try and drum up additional sponsors. If there is member who lives in New York it would be cool to have a frog display tank for the table but not necessary ...just an idea. This would also be a good place to meet some members face to face. I'm planning on going anyways....Let me know.

----------


## John Clare

What's the table cost?

----------


## rcteem

> What's the table cost?


 I just booked my table and it was $100 for the first table and $75 for each extra one...Cant wait to see everyone there. My table is under my companys name Rainforest Herps. If a few of yall have a few frogs you need to move shoot me a pm, might be able to help you out!!!

----------


## rcteem

Cant wait to see everyone there from here too!!!

----------


## Tony

> That sounds awesome John!  
> Wish we had something like this on the WEST Coast!  
> 
> ~Lesley


We did in September, it was in Seattle and called Microcosm. From what I have heard there is not likely to be another one due to poor attendance, but Frog Day is supposed to return to Cali every 5 years or so.

----------


## Alex Shepack

Right in my own back yard! (My back yard spans about 200 miles) I'm pumped.

----------


## bshmerlie

> We did in September, it was in Seattle and called Microcosm. From what I have heard there is not likely to be another one due to poor attendance, but Frog Day is supposed to return to Cali every 5 years or so.


No offense but Seattle is not NYC. Attendance is likely to be better. We could also find out what it was in 2007.

----------


## RikoAustria

> If there is member who lives in New York it would be cool to have a frog display tank for the table but not necessary ...just an idea.


Ahem  :Wink: 

I know I told myself nomore tanks for a while, but given the timeline, I could possibly try and build a display tank for this event. I'll have to see what I have in store for the spring.  :Cool:

----------


## rcteem

> That sounds awesome John! 
> Wish we had something like this on the WEST Coast! 
> 
> ~Lesley


You just had one in Cali in May...lol. It travels every year

----------

